# CHAD FORD: Jamal Trade Talks "Dead"



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

watching the HOT LIST

3:20 pm eastern:

Trade talks between BULLS and KNICKS appear to be "DEAD". These are the exact words he used. 

Said he talked to "Bulls sources" right before he went on camera. 

*"The Bulls are not willing to take on bad contracts just to accomodate Jamal Crawford"*


ha

all those evil thoughts i was having about Pax today are no longer evil thoughts if this is indeed true.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> *"The Bulls are not willing to take on bad contracts just to accomodate Jamal Crawford"*


Hey alright, if thats true I'm glad Pax strapped on a set and didn't give in. 

I hope Ford is right.

Though now my long desire to see Othella Harrington in a Bulls uniform will alas, continue to go unfulfilled.
:uhoh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank goodness there's a shred of intelligence from the Bulls side. There is absolutely no reason for them to do anything not in their best interest to accommodate Crawford if he wishes to go to another team.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Exactly.....Jamal and his piss ant agent Aaron EGOodwin aren't going to dictate terms to the Bulls. Let jamal come back next year, get all whiny all season long, be pretty much ignored and then let him move on to "greener" pastures like he wasn't given everything he needed to succeed here in Chicago.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

I think its time for my man Kiki to step in.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Ford also said that IT was unwilling to give up Mutumbo.*

will update this again as soon as they run the segment again, but that was pretty much the gist of it.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Just heard it too. Thank God. I hope Ford is right.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Just like I chastised posters who were blasting Paxson for "rumored" trade proposals before the draft,I have the same sentiment for those of you who were calling for his head again for this NY trade.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, we'll see if it is really dead, I guess.

If it is, I have mixed feelings. I'm glad Pax didn't take less than a satisfactory deal just to accommodate JCraw and Aaron.

On the other hand, we are back to square 1. JC has our QO, he's searching for someone to give him an offer sheet to sign and nobody is talking serious about a S&T deal. I hope he gets a reasonable offer, we match and Jamal is man enough to put all this aggravation behind him and play ball.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Cleveland just traded Z to NY for Kurt Thomas.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Totally agree. Paxson i not stupid. Thomas wants something and in return we get sht. There are a lot of teams interested in JC but i have this to say. Split the difference and offer JC 6 years at 44 million.

david


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Was Deke part of the Z deal, or just KT straight up?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

This is great news to hear, as I already had Crawford written off as a Knick. We were getting shafted in terms of talent. I applaud Pax for holding his ground, though it's what you'd expect your GM to do. Either keep Craw, or go see what else is out there, but don't trade him for a bunch of scrubs.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Was Deke part of the Z deal, or just KT straight up?


from what I saw,straight up


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Was Deke part of the Z deal, or just KT straight up?


No Deke's not in the deal from what I heard.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Now I hope Pax gets off his rear end and trys to get players who will actually help this team instead of filling up roster spots. IMO the team's biggest need is getting a big guard. I will say this until the cows come home- Hinrich and Gordon will not work long-term in the backcourt! Sura is my guy now that S. Jackson is going to the Pacers (while Pax was arguing with Thomas whether Moochie should be part of this idiotic deal).


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> Cleveland just traded Z to NY for Kurt Thomas.


Are you serious? Damn. I just watched the part with Ford on and he mentioned this deal and then I turned it off. But he said they were off on salaries right now. It must have happened pretty quickly.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Well if this is true, does Isiah let go of Mutumbo now?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm glad we didn't compromise too much in this deal. It would have been the second big deal Paxson made that we would have taken on lesser talent, so it was imperitive that we got cap flexibility out of it. If Isaiah wasn't willing to give us the appropriate expiring contracts, we could have been saddled with more trouble. 

Now let's get on the phone with Seattle and Denver and see if something can be done.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I can only hope this is true. But, let's consider the source for a moment. If Chad Ford says it's dead, I almost expect the trade to be announced within a half an hour. Yes, I'm cynical.  

In all seriousness, I hope we can explore some other opportunities with teams like Denver or Miami. I can see reasons both teams would be interested in the services of Mr. Crawford. Miami could still use a PG and a PF. Perhaps a re-signed Jamal and JYD for Eddie Jones? It's better than nothing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think the knick/cavs trade is still a "proposed" trade and nothing is final there.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Damn. I just watched the part with Ford on and he mentioned this deal and then I turned it off. But he said they were off on salaries right now. It must have happened pretty quickly.


yep


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

How about we just SIGN JAMAL. The grass is always greener....


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Problem here is that you still have ball hog Jamal on your team.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

I. Thomas should get props for aggressively going after what he needs. Of course, it helps to have an ownership that will spend what it takes to make it happen. 

If Z and Houston are healthy this is a play-off team.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Who else is going to Cleveland then?


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> watching the HOT LIST
> 
> 3:20 pm eastern:
> ...


Thanks goodness. Now if we trade him, can we at least get back a decent starter?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I can only hope this is true. But, let's consider the source for a moment. If Chad Ford says it's dead, I almost expect the trade to be announced within a half an hour. Yes, I'm cynical.
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope we can explore some other opportunities with teams like Denver or Miami. I can see reasons both teams would be interested in the services of Mr. Crawford. Miami could still use a PG and a PF. Perhaps a re-signed Jamal and JYD for Eddie Jones? It's better than nothing.


I think you man be onto something here PC. Miami if they trade for Shaq will be down to about five players and a 2 for 1 deal makes a lot of sense for them. I'd gladly deal Crawford and JYD for Jones. Eddie's game may be slipping but he's better than anybody else we got right now. And a Crawford/Wade backcourt is very versatile and young. JYD gives them some rebounding off the bench next to Dorell and such. They'd still need a backup center and point guard as well as three other players...


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

It is just like Zeke to think paxson would trade him JC for bench players and worse contracts. JC and Goodwin are jcked now. They were too cute by a mile. Now they are zero leverage and no teams interested. Either JC takes a QO, find another team that wants to trade (miami or denver), or work out a contract with paxson. I still say sea and GS need a point guard.

david


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I hope it's true and if so I'm happy Pax did not let himself get bullied by Aaron to make that terrible setback trade with Norris.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> Cleveland just traded Z to NY for Kurt Thomas.


Now it's just a "proposed" trade.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> I hope it's true and if so I'm happy Pax did not let himself get bullied by Aaron to make that terrible setback trade with Norris.


I think Moochie's FRO would have been a great fit in Chicago.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Moochie's FRO would have been a great fit in Chicago.


Moochie cut off his fro last year. It's a damn shame too, because there's nothing too distinguishing about his game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> Cleveland just traded Z to NY for Kurt Thomas.


 WHA?!

I haven't heard anything about this! Does NY have some kind of trade exception to make this trade work under the cap? If they do, then the Cavs are doing this trade so that they can match the offer for Boozer, right?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Moochie's FRO would have been a great fit in Chicago.


He cut it off so maybe we can trade Jamal for the FRO alone - without Moochie


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I certainly hope this is true. I had already typed up my concession speech... er, my PM to join DaBullz' Fire Paxson Club.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I certainly hope this is true. I had already typed up my concession speech... er, my PM to join DaBullz' Fire Paxson Club.


Have faith my man.In PAX we trust.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes, the Knicks Cavs trade is only being talked about.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you man be onto something here PC. Miami if they trade for Shaq will be down to about five players and a 2 for 1 deal makes a lot of sense for them. I'd gladly deal Crawford and JYD for Jones. Eddie's game may be slipping but he's better than anybody else we got right now. And a Crawford/Wade backcourt is very versatile and young. JYD gives them some rebounding off the bench next to Dorell and such. They'd still need a backup center and point guard as well as three other players...


What about Sczerbiak (sp?) in a sign and trade for Crawford and JYD? Assuming he's healthy and ready to bounce back to his 2002 form, I think Wally makes more sense for the Bulls than Eddie Jones long term. (I agree that Jones would be the better player to have next year, however.)


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

This is almost funny. 

The deal gets stopped b/c Isiah won't throw in Deke instead of Moochie. 

Craw and agent must be beside themselves.

I suspect that Isiah might come around b/f this is all said and done unless he uses one of those expiring contracts for another deal (KT and Deke for Z?).


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> What about Sczerbiak (sp?) in a sign and trade for Crawford and JYD? Assuming he's healthy and ready to bounce back to his 2002 form, I think Wally makes more sense for the Bulls than Eddie Jones long term. (I agree that Jones would be the better player to have next year, however.)


Yeah.... but why the heck would Minnesota do that? Wally Szczerbiak at least shoots a better percentage and doesn't hog the ball too much (any more). It would be an awful deal for the Wolves.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah.... but why the heck would Minnesota do that? Wally Szczerbiak at least shoots a better percentage and doesn't hog the ball too much (any more). It would be an awful deal for the Wolves.


It would make sense for the Wolves if they weren't bringing Hudson back, but it sounds like he's coming back to them for several years. A three guard rotation of Cassell, Spree, and Crawford would have been nice. The Wolves would have had a shot at beating the Lakers with a healthy point guard in the playoffs last year. A combo guard would be great for them. But it sounds like Hudson will fill the need.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> It would make sense for the Wolves if they weren't bringing Hudson back, but it sounds like he's coming back to them for several years. A three guard rotation of Cassell, Spree, and Crawford would have been nice. The Wolves would have had a shot at beating the Lakers with a healthy point guard in the playoffs last year. A combo guard would be great for them. But it sounds like Hudson will fill the need.


I only mentioned Wally b/c he's mentioned in Chad Ford's offseason review of the Wolves as a guy that they want to trade.

But I can see how Minnesota wouldn't need Crawford. They'll have Cassell, Hudson, Hassell, and Spree. Unless they plan to play Spree at the SF, they really have no need for Crawford.

I guess Ford's point is that Wally's worn out his welcome with KG.

Bottom line IMO, if the Wolves would do it, the Bulls should jump at the chance.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

it was reported in the insider today that minne wants crawford and jyd for wallyworld...so it's not out of the qeustion


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> it was reported in the insider today that minne wants crawford and jyd for wallyworld...so it's not out of the qeustion


That deal also wouldn't work under the salary cap without serious filler. You need more salary going both ways to trade a restricted free agent --> BYC player.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank you Pax,for not giving into Isiah.....You may lose him to Denver,but you saved NY from Isiahs crazy infatuation and apparently gives us a shot at Big Z,which would really make a difference...

I could think of alot better ways to spend 10 million than paying JC that kind of money


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I understand Carmen DeFalco on ESPN Radio was also reporting early this evening that talks between the Bulls and Knicks are dead.

Rather than pronounce them ready for burial, lets consider the possibility that what we have is a Mexican standoff. Moochie Norris or Dikembe Mutombo? If Thomas relents and offers Mutombo the deal may be revived. But right now, Norris is a dealbreaker.


----------

